# Fascinate On Cellsouth (Cspire) Network



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

Before I get the why are you doing this, let me say that I purchased the fascinate off eBay with a BAD ESN and busted speaker for next to nothing. I was able to warranty the phone through Samsung to get speaker replaced for free. So I had a glorified MP3/Netflix player for my 3yr to mess with. I have experimented with CM7, MIUI, and other flavors, as well as differnet kernels and such. So basically it has been my test system prior to running anything on my Showcase from Cellsouth.

The other day my wife decided to crack her screen on her Moto Milestone (Cellsouth) and I have started the Squaretrade warranty process to get it repaired or replaced. But I got to thinking/ wondering if I could get the fascinate to run on the CS network, SO....
I first Odined in EE25 w/partitioned checked and then rebooted the phone. After a few everything comes up and it looks like my Showcase, except no radio.
Next I Odined the rooted EH09 for CS and rebooted. The phone boots and the radio is working. All information shows up in the "about" phone menu, but when you dial *228 it still contacts Verizon's network instead of CS.
So I thought maybe it was because MEID # was not register with CS. So I took the phone to the local store and told them what I was trying to do. They had no problem giving it a try. When they tried to scan the barcode it did not load in their system, so they typed in the number manually. Their system then charged me the $5 fee to swap a phone, and they proceeded to dial *228 as I did before, but it still dialed Verizon. So they refunded my $5 back and said sorry.

Does anyone know the reason why? Can it be done? If so, what do I need to change? The CS rep was really cool with it and said they would try again if I made a change and wanted to give it another shot.

If this is a lost cause, its no big deal, just seams possible since the hardware is identical (as far as I know) and people use the fascinate on Cricket and other networks.

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

There are settings you need to change via ##data# like home SID, prl, etc that might not have been flashed over with the CS odin flashes. In fact, I have a vzw fascinate that I needed to put on a regional carrier in my area and changed the prl and home SID and now *228 dials that carrier.


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

Next time do a efs clear to get rid of all Verizon programming


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

dfgas said:


> Next time do a efs clear to get rid of all Verizon programming


Can I reprogram myself after clearing to ensure it tries the right carrier prior to them registering it?


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

*228 will reprogram the phone but you have to have it on cspire again


----------



## StuckInMemphis (Jul 7, 2011)

zerocool said:


> The other day my wife decided to crack her screen on her Moto Milestone (Cellsouth)


The things some women will do to get that new iPhone C Spire is selling.


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

dfgas said:


> *228 will reprogram the phone but you have to have it on cspire again


OK, so reprogramming via *228 will not work until the MEID is registered on cspire correct?


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

StuckInMemphis said:


> The things some women will do to get that new iPhone C Spire is selling.


LOL..yeah, no iPhones allowed in this household! She's hooked on android, so I guess she is worth keeping around.
Her last blackberry phone went for a swim in a glass of coke.


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> There are settings you need to change via ##data# like home SID, prl, etc that might not have been flashed over with the CS odin flashes. In fact, I have a vzw fascinate that I needed to put on a regional carrier in my area and changed the prl and home SID and now *228 dials that carrier.


Looking at this menu now. What is "SPC" that it is asking me for?


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

zerocool said:


> Looking at this menu now. What is "SPC" that it is asking me for?


Try 000000


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

That worked..guess I need settings for cspire now. Tried ##data# on my showcase, but nothing happens.


----------



## dfgas (Jun 7, 2011)

zerocool said:


> That worked..guess I need settings for cspire now. Tried ##data# on my showcase, but nothing happens.


If you registered phone with cspire after doing eds clear it should have fully programmed to cspire


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok. Why didn't ##data# reveal settings on my showcase? I running Awesome Sauce X.3 on it if it matters.


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

OK...I have EFS cleared and reloaded EE25 then EH09 again just to be sure. PRL is showing "default" now. I am about to head to the store in a few and see what happens. I have no idea how to change PRL, etc or what it should be for cspire. Hope it programs and sets all that automatically. I'll post back results.


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

zerocool said:


> OK...I have EFS cleared and reloaded EE25 then EH09 again just to be sure. PRL is showing "default" now. I am about to head to the store in a few and see what happens. I have no idea how to change PRL, etc or what it should be for cspire. Hope it programs and sets all that automatically. I'll post back results.


So how did it go? Assuming that it worked fine as I haven't heard anything since the 17th?

I'm assuming that I could grab a fassy with bad esn and get USCC to do the same thing by talking to them and explaining what a great help it would be.

My wife just got an HTC wildfire over my objections. Within 4 days she was out of room on the phone and I can't root without s-off requiring an xtc clip which I do not have. But this would be a great alternative!


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Inquiring minds want to know...........


----------



## zerocool (Aug 12, 2011)

larryp1962 said:


> Inquiring minds want to know...........


Sorry for the delay. No go. When I got there the tool of a manger "helped" me. When I told him what I had done and what someone there had already tried, he refused to try. Just told us sorry, he couldn't help. Thought my wife was going to b*tch him out right there..instead she just stared at him with that I'll slit your tires look for 30 seconds then we walked out.
So I have no idea if it will work or not now. I'm off a few days next week, so I might try another location or maybe call CS and see if they will try over the phone.


----------

